# Truth About Flat Rock Dam



## Ddxtrab

OK all you SE MI fishermen tell the truth. Is there anything in the Huron River at Flat Rock Dam? I always hear stories and see people fishing there but I never catch anything or even see anyone doing anything. Seen a bunch of carp floating around in there the other day-first time I actually seen a fish in there. Plus I hear stories of steelhead being in there is this true or am I just another sucker? In 6 trips there Ive managed 2 rock bass and 1 smallmouth bass. I have no trouble catching fish elsewhere just cant do anything there. Where else is some good river or lake action that I can get to within an hour or so of Wyandotte? Any info would be greatly appreciated. I know all you weekend warriors are very secretive  about your holes but for the love of God help a brother out:help: 

LAST TIME I SEEN A MOUTH LIKE THAT IT HAD A HOOK IN IT
The late great Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## TrailFndr

Over the past 17 years that I have worked in Flat Rock, I have fished the river in Hur-Roc park probably 10 times a year. I have caugt, Catfish, Steelhead, Walleye, Smallmouth, Shad, Crappie, and Sucker...


Yep there are fish in there...getting them out is the trick...


----------



## dinoday

Yeah,there is fish in there,but I've never found it very productive.I have had several very good trips down there.I have probably had 10 times the number of bad ones though  
I saw 1 salmon taken out of there by my brother in-law while fishing for walleye.We caught about a dozen steelhead down there one day(about 10 in. long plants :lol: )
I have seen steelhead in the 5-8 lb. range taken out of there,usually 2 guy outta 50 catching them!Walleye can be pretty good there.Just remember a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work :lol: Good luck.


----------



## dongiese

you have to time it correctly, it lasts about 2 weeks. caught my first steel there. I have watched guys limit out in 1 or 2 hrs.


----------



## Mags

Seems that the best bait for steel there is spawn, but it's just one very tough place to fish and be consistent. Been like that for years, but I guess it's as good as any if ya can't get "up north" due to time constraints to some real steel water.


----------



## stinger63

I have heard about all the fish that come from there myself but personaly I live to far from it and Im alot closer to a much better fishery although it is suffering this year.It wouldnt hurt to venture near the mouth of the huron and try fishing for steel or other species as well this time of year.It could actualy be a benifit as I dont belive there would be many crowds down there.Good Luck and may success fishing the Huron find you.
Stinger63


----------



## Basilwilliam

There is alot more to the Huron River than just the Flat Rock dam. I would equate fishing at the dam to fishing a lake from one boat dock.


----------



## CROSSBOWHUNTER

ive had decent luck with walleye down there never had a steely on butt have seen quite a few landed have done good on largemouth also. take my kids across the park tyo the small stream in back and do great on blue gill catch hundreds of them the kids have riot i would highly recomend taking the little ones back there have seen gar-pike swimming back there also bring bug spray if your gonna go back there though .


----------



## fishineddie

i have fished there 100's of times, have'nt been latley though,never caught a steelhead there, but seen 2 beautiful one's taken last spring. real dark color. very nice size bout 25-30 inch range as for other species: big big cats,bluegills,walleye,pike,rockbass,suckers,bullheads,sheephead.i think thats it out of all the fish i've caught and seen caught there hands down THE FLATROCK DAM IS A GREAT CATFISH SPOT. just remember to bring lots of sinkers and hooks.and stinkbait


----------



## kroppe

I agree with the sentiment of others, which is that while there are some good fish to be caught, the chances are pretty slim to catch one. I've fished there a number of times and never caught a steelhead. I've seen other guys catch them and I've seen them swim up the coffer several times. I did catch a couple of walleyes March of 2001 or 2002, can't remember. 

Here's a pic of a pretty steelhead a guy caught, this was April of 2003.


----------



## ishootdeer

I do like the analogy that was said above of the huron river. I have never had much luck at Flat Rock either. I grew up near there. My problem is knowing the access points. since they opened up the boat launch, I've explored the river almost to Rockwood. Where are there other access points?


----------



## Connor4501

Basilwilliam said:


> There is alot more to the Huron River than just the Flat Rock dam. I would equate fishing at the dam to fishing a lake from one boat dock.


That's about it to a tee...Lots of river downstream, lots of holes, lots of options...Hu Roc Park is far from the best place on the river, especially late in the fall...


----------



## engineer20

I've fished here in the fall. All there were was shad. I did see some people going for steelhead past the dam where it's rocky but what about fishing above the dam? Where are the walleye or other fish? Above or below? Or is it just steelhead below and why are they there? I saw the end website said they stocked the Huron with trout. Any luck at the three metro parks along the Huron river above flat rock that start past Belleville lake? Anybody fish over there and how is the fishing at those metro parks?


----------



## engineer20

are the steelhead in there now>/ or later in november?


----------



## engineer20

at huroc park, there is a little waterfall, above that the water is calm, below, the water is not calm and is rocky. is that the dam? and there's a bridge that goes across that or is the dam further upstream from the dam since i hear heavy water falling futehr upstream

above upstream from the bridge/little waterfall, is that better, or is below that little waterfall where the rocks are better for steelhead?
what about crappie? above or below that waterfall? that's not the dam, is it? that little thing? or is the dam further upstream frmo huroc?

i heard someone caught a steelhead with a wax worm above that waterfall, but will steelhead take minnows since i use minnows for walleye, sometimes
also speaking of spawn sacs, what about trout eggs? i have mr. atlas trout eggs, do those work or are spawn sacs much better and what size hook/ smal, medium or large? is a size 4 hook too big? do i want to use a smaller hook, or use a medium size 4 hook with a spawn sac and i'd be all set? what's better, packaged spawn in the jars, or fresh ones in the refrigerator of bait shops and do they fall off after several uses? do you have to keep replacing spawn sacs, and are artificial spawn sacks good and do they work or no?
what sorts of live batis work for steelhead? minnows? waxworms? small trout worms (not nightcrawlers, but more like earthworms?)


----------

